# Sequel to Avatar: The Last Airbender



## BORTZ (Jul 21, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Nickelodeon sets `Last Airbender' sequel for 2011
> (AP)
> 
> LOS ANGELES — A sequel to Nickelodeon's "Avatar: The Last Airbender" is in the works.
> ...


http://community.livejournal.com/racebendi...9354.html?nc=11


----------



## IchigoK2031 (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm still waiting for the money I spent and the one and a half hours I spent watching the Last Airbender, to be returned to me. Hopefully this new series is good


----------



## tj_cool (Jul 21, 2010)

I wondered how she'd be able to learn Air bending (since all air benders died, including Aang because there's another avatar), but found this:


Spoiler



Korra’s quest eventually leads her to Republic City–the epicenter of the world of “Avatar.” A metropolis powered by steampunk-type technology, the city is inhabited by people from all nations. Korra finds that Republic City suffers from rampant crime and is also dealing with an anti-bender revolt. *Korra is tutored by Aang’s son, Tenzin, in the ways of airbending.*


----------



## IchigoK2031 (Jul 21, 2010)

WHOAH!!!!! That's awesome...I wonder what Aang's son will look like... o-o


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 21, 2010)

$5 says he's bald.

Also: WOO HOO! \o/


----------



## IchigoK2031 (Jul 21, 2010)

I don't wanna lose 5 dollars, but I don't think he's bald, I'm assuming a lot has changed in the 70 years since Aang was avatar


----------



## Aeladya (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm guessing Aang and Katara hooked up?


----------



## yuyuyup (Jul 22, 2010)

fuck yeah


----------



## ball2012003 (Jul 22, 2010)

wow a new series set after aangs time
seems awesome but i thought when they made a new series it would be about something that didnt involve bending the elements cause remember what that lion turtle said about the era before the avatar people bended the energy in themselves i thought the series would be about that
also dont really like the idea of the main character being a girl but oh well


----------



## PyroSpark (Jul 22, 2010)

Sounds good. I never kept up with the old series but maybe I'll keep up with this now that I have DVR.


----------



## Wintrale (Jul 22, 2010)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> also dont really like the idea of the main character being a girl but oh well



Only 'cause she'd own everyone all the time.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 22, 2010)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> wow a new series set after aangs time
> seems awesome but i thought when they made a new series it would be about something that didnt involve bending the elements cause remember what that lion turtle said about the era before the avatar people bended the energy in themselves i thought the series would be about that
> also dont really like the idea of the main character being a girl but oh well




Why not a girl ?


----------



## IchigoK2031 (Jul 22, 2010)

Me and my friends are really psyched for this, we are all huge fans of Avatar the Last AirbenderDD


----------



## ball2012003 (Jul 22, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Why not a girl ?


im alright with it
just used to a guy always being the main character


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 22, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> $5 says he's bald.
> 
> Also: WOO HOO! \o/


People tend to grow hair in 70 years. lol


----------



## Hakoda (Jul 22, 2010)

Thank God. Shamalamadingdong is going to be forgotten and hopefully the new series will be a hit. I'll be watching


----------



## ball2012003 (Jul 22, 2010)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> People tend to grow hair in 70 years. lol


he could shave it off


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 22, 2010)

Very true Ball2923u4239


----------



## naruses (Jul 22, 2010)

AAAAAAAWWWWWEEEEESOOOOOOOMMMMMEEEE!!!!!!!!, Love the series!!


----------



## ball2012003 (Jul 22, 2010)

you forgot to post the picture


----------



## Hakoda (Jul 22, 2010)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> you forgot to post the picture


I saw that when I googled "Legend of Korra". Hellah epic


----------



## Daizu (Jul 22, 2010)

Awesome, loved this show as a kid. I better watch the last series before it starts airing.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2010)

Daizu said:
			
		

> Awesome, loved this show as a kid. I better watch the last series before it starts airing.



Ahem, you're still pretty much a kid.  You stop being a kid at 20 or so =I.  That being said, I think it's time to do a complete watch through of Avatar...


----------



## giratina16 (Jul 22, 2010)

Well apparently a sequel was planned for the movie before the first film came out, according to teaser trailer anyway. I can't wait for the new series, I loved the original.


----------



## _Burai_ (Jul 22, 2010)

Awesome! I'm currently rewatching the series


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 22, 2010)

Woot, no M. Night Shyamalan! He may have fucked up the movie (like all his movies), but he can't fuck up the show.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 22, 2010)

Sorry Ball i fixed it!


----------



## The Viztard (Jul 22, 2010)

So is there any idea of an air date? Or is the show itself still in the works? btw this sounds pretty awesome!


----------



## BlackDave (Jul 22, 2010)

OHMYGODICANTBELIEVETHISISREALIMABLOWUP

**Blast off in fart**


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jul 22, 2010)

PLEASEPLEASEPLEASE HAVE A CHARACTER LIKE ZUKO.


----------



## Alex221 (Jul 22, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> $5 says he's bald.
> 
> Also: WOO HOO! \o/


5$ Psh,thats nothing 10 Doll Hairs Says He's Bald


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Jul 22, 2010)

zOMG avatar is the best in all eternity  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT : Almost the best show nothing tops Naruto Shippuden


----------



## Hakoda (Jul 22, 2010)

They should make Korra hot, it would attract more audience. They said they'd make it more mature as well


----------



## Alex221 (Jul 22, 2010)

The Viztard said:
			
		

> So is there any idea of an air date? Or is the show itself still in the works? btw this sounds pretty awesome!


Beggining Of 2011 Is The Air Date.


----------



## Alex221 (Jul 22, 2010)

NarutoFreak said:
			
		

> zOMG avatar is the best in all eternity
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly Naruto Shippuden,Then Avatar


----------



## DarkWay (Jul 22, 2010)

AWESOME

'nuff said

Avatar is by far one of my all-time favourites.


----------



## tj_cool (Jul 22, 2010)

Hakoda said:
			
		

> They should make Korra hot, it would attract more audience. They said they'd make it more mature as well


And then make all boys fall in love with here on sight? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Much like with that girl from the fire nation, forgot her name)


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jul 22, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Hakoda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All the girls I know fell in love with Zuko =P Or this other cool guy whose name escapes me.


----------



## Hakoda (Jul 22, 2010)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TinyT, Jet? Dude with the piece of grass in his mouth?
tj, I don't know of any fire nation girls that people would like, maybe Ty Lee? Not sure.


----------



## Psyfira (Jul 22, 2010)

My first reaction was it wouldn't be the same with different characters, but the more I think about it the Avatar world is massive, this could be pretty awesome. Please don't screw this up. Pretty please? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(oh, and get the UK DVD release timing right this time. Importing the last series was a pain in the arse)


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 24, 2010)

Alex221 said:
			
		

> NarutoFreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Naruto Shippuden, ah good one.





  Wait your serious?


----------



## Scott-105 (Jul 24, 2010)

I never really got into the first series. Should I start watching it?


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 24, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> I never really got into the first series. Should I start watching it?


uh...



Spoiler


----------



## Scott-105 (Jul 24, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Scott-105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


K, lol. I'm gonna start tonight!

EDIT: Started watching it: Holy. Giant. Bison.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 24, 2010)

Ha Hey Scott-105, be careful. The series is highly addictive. One of my friends told me he was starting book 2 and the next day i saw him he said he just woke up from an hour of sleep. He finished book 2 and 3 in one night.


----------



## Range-TE (Jul 24, 2010)

this is awesome!
i just watched the whole 3 books again, it reminded me how much i loved it.

and yes, once you watch it, you get addicted and can't help but to want more of it.


also, i'm hoping they release something about Zuko's cliff hanger ending (the one prior to the tea shop) 
where he asked Ozai where his mother is. 
oh and an episode showing Aang at his peak as the avatar (when he reaches biological adulthood) being all bad ass like roku was. cause even in the last episode, aang hasn't mastered water, earth and fire (avatar state doesn't count)





			
				BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> Alex221 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that was my reaction too.....


----------



## Scott-105 (Jul 24, 2010)

The series is actually really good. 



Spoiler



I'm addicted


----------



## Centrix (Jul 24, 2010)

HOLLY, MOTHER OF GOD, My wishes as well as every one eles have been anwsered , thank you, I have benn hoping for another series, the first one had me on the edge of my seat wanting more until the last drop...The movie was good for it set out to do, but like every one else there were flaws, like certian parts of the script that should have been left out!


----------



## Jakob95 (Jul 27, 2010)

I want a Book 4- Air.  Then a Book 5- Avatar State.  Then the Legend of Korra. 

I want them all now.  I watched all 61 episodes in 3 days non stop.  I finished watching yesterday.  Now I want more episodes!.

EDIT:  According to my other sources this series will be a snip-off and will contain around 12 episodes only.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 27, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> I want a Book 4- Air.  Then a Book 5- Avatar State.  Then the Legend of Korra.
> 
> I want them all now.  I watched all 61 episodes in 3 days non stop.  I finished watching yesterday.  Now I want more episodes!.
> 
> EDIT:  According to my other sources this series will be a snip-off and will contain around 12 episodes only.


Seriously only 12?


----------



## Jakob95 (Jul 27, 2010)

I am so addicted to Avatar I don't know what to do.  I hope they hurry up and make this already.  2011 will be a long wait sadly.


----------



## Scott-105 (Jul 28, 2010)

K, I just finished the first series, now I can't wait for this one!


----------



## Hakoda (Jul 29, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeh I figured it'd be a 1-season thing. She already knows Earth, Water, & Fire. She just needs to find Tenzin and have him teach her Airbending. Can't be that hard, can it?

A whole new adventure would be nice though. I don't care if they have save the world from the Fire Nation again but with different characters; just as long as its awesome.


----------



## Centrix (Jul 30, 2010)

I just don't see this being 12 Episodes guys, think about it, the original show aired, what? in 2005? that gives the creators almost 5 years to whip something up and from what I've been reading on various avatar sites is that they had a pretty good idea of were to go next with the series. This will probably be set up like the first 3 Books, so the series for Legend of Korra is gonna be long like the first so sit back and lets see what happens.


----------



## Splych (Jul 30, 2010)

O_O.
i have to re-watch the whole "Last Airbender" series again. i needs to understand it...

so then i can watch this with no problem ;D


----------



## IchigoK2031 (Jul 31, 2010)

I just rewatched the series...just to experience the awesomeness again...and get rid of the the bad taste in my mouth, left by the movie that must not be named >.


----------

